# Lowered Maxima Pics?



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone have pics of a max lowered with springs on factory rims? I got the blade type rims and wanna see how a set of lowering springs will set it off.Im leaning toward getting the eibach sportlines.BTW I got a 98


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

forums.maxima.org
www.cardomain.com


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

I looked on both sites and did'nt find one max lowered with factory 15 inch wheels


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

There's tons... you just gotta look harder. We're talking millions of posts here after all.


----------

